#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  希望恢復貼圖服務與聊天室等功能~

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

新樂園功能強大了許多，不過前樂園一些受好評的功能沒能繼承過來啊
極其方便又可防盜鏈的貼圖服務，歡樂暢談的聊天室，以及樂園幣和募款箱！XDDD
不知能否試著在新樂園重開呢？不懂網站構架技術所以只有先默默提議了
無法設定頭圖啊，僅僅能在會員資訊頁有100*100的模糊圖片表示接受不能（……）
總之期待期待著喲~~

----------


## 阿翔

這個非常同意，聊天室姑且不說，但是貼圖服務很重要，
既方便又快捷這可是超快的貼圖途徑啊，
如果要重開聊天室太難的話，至少也希望可以重開貼圖服務吧。

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前可以購買的功能中，並沒有包含貼圖服務及聊天室，貼圖服務因為以往程式過於簡陋容易引起系統漏洞
但是附加檔案可以暫時對每位會員開到最大

若要安裝聊天室，除了需要購買版權 (123 Flash Chat)  價格不會很便宜 (200多美金到1000美金)
又會恢復到以往聊天室不好管理的窘境

但是往另外好處想，除了這兩個功能不好開啟外，其他功能尚待開發者非常多，甚至連雜誌、訪談跟 Quiz (問卷或機智問答) 功能都有
http://www.purevb.com/vbulletin-addons/
上述連結的功能都是付費購買，有誰想贊助及負責中文化？   *爆

----------


## ALEX

聊天室這麼昂貴阿(汗
$$問題真的很麻煩呢...
如果可以小額贊助的話就好了...
不過老大在FB上說 目前安全問題尚未解決
大家就先忍忍吧 對付萬惡的駭客優先(?

----------


## 寒狼

那個該死的駭客
把狼板溫馨動人 比避風港還避風的聊天室還來啊--
不過貼圖功能沒回復還真有點麻煩
看不到各位大大的圖(泣
駭客去死啦(釘稻草人

----------


## yoching

貼圖服務的部份，目前的附件系統因該很夠用了。不過確實如果要用在別的地方也不是很方便。

聊天室其實VBB有現成的外掛插件。
不過一般來說我是不太建議裝啦。

----------


## 狼王白牙

大家好 ^^

根據最近的研究顯示 *會員相簿*這項功能 可以設置為僅供自己觀看
也就是說 這就變成可*以自己管理的貼圖服務*喔❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

萬一想要的開放給其他會員評論的話 那就即刻變成方便的畫廊了 ^^

除此之外  現在圖片已經開放到 200x200 了  請會員自行上傳  或是必須等到我有空時才能叫出舊資料上傳

----------


## wingwolf

> 除此之外  現在圖片已經開放到 200x200 了  請會員自行上傳  或是必須等到我有空時才能叫出舊資料上傳


感謝雪麒在另一篇文提到，不然差點忘記報告這個（囧）

目前頭像*並沒有*開放哦
廣大會員在*編輯個性頭像*介面看到的內容和以前一樣，不能上傳頭像
200*200倒是設置成功，用戶照片和個性頭像都可以

----------


## 狼王白牙

疑！！！　頭像上傳選項明明打開了  如下圖



編輯，找到原因了 !!!!!!  這個論壇的程序把用戶分成用戶組
註冊會員群組的使用自訂頭像是關閉的，感謝 wingwolf 的回報

----------


## 雪麒

> 但如果實在遷移不過來就開放允許上傳自定義頭像好了（在用戶組-用戶組管理-註冊會員（編輯用戶組）-圖片上傳權限中）
> ——這裡





> 要不然試著把除遊客/待驗證會員之外的所有用戶組都改一下
> ——這裡


猜猜我現在是啥心情……算了湊夠15字我還是說了吧小獸我挺鬱悶的。
不過頭像終於開放了算是可喜可賀。

----------

